# 1 test cyp



## alzadosghost

Anyone have a tried and true recipe for 125-150 mg 1 test cyp that is painless and will not crash.


----------



## juggy38

Use migylol as carrier oil


----------



## alzadosghost

Does it require guicol as well?


----------



## Looneytuned

I'm looking to get some dhb raw soon. I'd like to make 100-125mg. Hoping I can make it with ba/bb/mct oil.


----------



## BG

Tuff compound. Im going to try 3ba, 24% bb, and 20% EO @ 150mg


----------



## HUMANALIFE

1-test cyprecipe (DHB)
The recipe used was 
2% BA
10% BB
10% Guiacol
75% of total oil used carrier oil
25% of total oil used EathylOleate


----------



## MuscleMoose

alzadosghost said:


> Anyone have a tried and true recipe for 125-150 mg 1 test cyp that is painless and will not crash.



Nada


----------



## Looneytuned

can this be made at 100mg with just ba/bb/mct oil?


----------



## BillyBonez

Looneytuned said:


> can this be made at 100mg with just ba/bb/mct oil?



Was wondering this as well. 2/20 w MCT


----------



## Looneytuned

bump...


----------



## BillyBonez

Would like to bump as well


----------



## swim15

I've made it at 100mg/ml with full EO but haven't gotten above that without crashing and it still has a little bit of a bite. Going to try it with miglyol 840 next time I make it


----------



## BillyBonez

swim15 said:


> I've made it at 100mg/ml with full EO but haven't gotten above that without crashing and it still has a little bit of a bite. Going to try it with miglyol 840 next time I make it



How much BA and BB?


----------



## swim15

BillyBonez said:


> How much BA and BB?



The usual 2/20


----------



## BillyBonez

swim15 said:


> The usual 2/20



Think it would hold with 1/10?


----------



## BillyBonez

Looneytuned said:


> can this be made at 100mg with just ba/bb/mct oil?



Did you make it yet? That's what I'd like to use


----------



## swim15

BillyBonez said:


> Think it would hold with 1/10?





No clue. Why not just use 2/20 for good measure? Cheap and not gonna hurt, plus 2% BA is more ideal for homebrew


----------



## swim15

BillyBonez said:


> Did you make it yet? That's what I'd like to use



Doubt it. I don't even think it will hold at 125 in full EO


----------



## BillyBonez

swim15 said:


> No clue. Why not just use 2/20 for good measure? Cheap and not gonna hurt, plus 2% BA is more ideal for homebrew



Using less BA and BB has definitely cut down on pip for me with all oils. When I brew it, i'll try 1/10 and wait a few days to see if it holds for 100mg/ml


----------



## Concreteguy

HUMANALIFE said:


> 1-test cyprecipe (DHB)
> The recipe used was
> 2% BA
> 10% BB
> 10% Guiacol
> 75% of total oil used carrier oil
> 25% of total oil used EathylOleate



Just mixed this at 100mgs and it held perfectly!


----------



## BillyBonez

Concreteguy said:


> Just mixed this at 100mgs and it help perfectly!



How's pip?


----------



## Concreteguy

Zero...………….


----------



## BillyBonez

Concreteguy said:


> Zero...………….



Awesome :headbang:


----------



## Anne.ST

Would it hold with just BA ,BB at 100mg per ml ?  Did you heat it up ?


----------



## franktasey

Anne.ST said:


> Would it hold with just BA ,BB at 100mg per ml ?  Did you heat it up ?



Its one of the toughest compound to hold without crashing even at 100mg/ml. He had to add eo and other solvents to get it to hold. Other sponsors had to do the same thing.


----------



## Andro308

HUMANALIFE said:


> 1-test cyprecipe (DHB)
> The recipe used was
> 2% BA
> 10% BB
> 10% Guiacol
> 75% of total oil used carrier oil
> 25% of total oil used EathylOleate



Will be using the same recipe but doing 150mg/ml
Upped the Guiacol to 15% everything else is the same.
Hoping it’s panless too


----------



## gogotren

Just because it was supposed to be 100mg/ml or what ever does not mean you didn`t filter out 20% of raws. A "tried and true" recipe must be tested to check final dose. Other compounds you wouldn`t need to but 1 test cyp is a different beast.


----------



## Looneytuned

I got it to hold with 1%ba and 20%bb in mct oil.


----------



## BillyBonez

Looneytuned said:


> I got it to hold with 1%ba and 20%bb in mct oil.



What strength? 100mg?


----------



## Looneytuned

BillyBonez said:


> What strength? 100mg?



Yea 100mg. For some reason it doesnt give me pip in the quads or delts but it does in the glutes. Knots me up sometimes too. The slower I pin the less chance of pip I get. Also crashes when temps get below 60 degrees farenheight.


----------



## Looneytuned

Shit burns while injecting it.


----------



## BillyBonez

When I tried to make it at 100mg/ml with MCT, I couldn't get it to hold with 22% BB


----------



## Looneytuned

BillyBonez said:


> When I tried to make it at 100mg/ml with MCT, I couldn't get it to hold with 22% BB



Did u use enough heat to get it to dissolve? I've had a bad batch of mct oil and I couldnt get anything to hold with it.


----------



## BillyBonez

Looneytuned said:


> Did u use enough heat to get it to dissolve? I've had a bad batch of mct oil and I couldnt get anything to hold with it.



I went up to at least 275F I believe. How much heat did you use?


----------



## Looneytuned

BillyBonez said:


> I went up to at least 275F I believe. How much heat did you use?



I didnt check the temps but it wasnt that high i believe. My stove goes from 1-10 heat, I used 2.


----------



## BillyBonez

Around 250F is when it starts to smoke lol


----------



## Looneytuned

BillyBonez said:


> Around 250F is when it starts to smoke lol



My brew didnt smoke. I'd say the temps didnt get over 180. I dunno maybe u have better quality dhb than I do? Ive brewed it twice already. Same batch of raws from the same source.


----------



## Slowmoe

Concreteguy said:


> Just mixed this at 100mgs and it held perfectly!



How is the bite?


----------



## Deltz123

Very interesting, might brew Some in the future


----------



## Slowmoe

Is this really worth running over EQ?


----------



## Looneytuned

Slowmoe said:


> Is this really worth running over EQ?



Never ran eq but I would think so being a cyp ester and its anabolic/androgenic ratio is much higher than eq. Plus being a dhb its pretty much sideless.


----------



## Lift4ever

*.*



HUMANALIFE said:


> 1-test cyprecipe (DHB)
> The recipe used was
> 2% BA
> 10% BB
> 10% Guiacol
> 75% of total oil used carrier oil
> 25% of total oil used EathylOleate



This adds up to 122% not 100 so i can’t figure out how much of each thing you used. Please explain


----------



## Lift4ever

Lift4ever said:


> This adds up to 122% not 100 so i can’t figure out how much of each thing you used. Please explain



I miss read my bad


----------

